# Sultan or Silkie???



## yokar

Is this white chick a sultan or silkie? I got 30 assorted bantams from a hatchery and now at just over a month old the guess work begins. The hatchery only has white sultans but has several colors of silkies. I have buff and black silkies and the white chicks are bigger then them.


----------



## Apyl

Silkie. Sultans have normal feathers with a top hat Silkies lack barbs so have the "silkie" trait feathers.


----------



## yokar

thank you for the input. I had read that the sultans have 5 toes and these have 5 toes but I was still unsure because of the feathering


----------



## Apyl

Yes there are a few breeds with 5 toes, but yours are definitely Silkies.


----------



## yokar

Thanks again. Now I just need to find them a new home. Thankfully we have a large swap meet here once a month. craigslist is a nightmare lately. I'm working on getting my NPIP cert so that I can breed and ship to sell birds.


----------



## expertnewbie

1 of your chicks looks like a bantam buff brahma. They are awesome1


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## jeanne

Nice silkie I have them and love them

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

